

Ask HN: Startup domains with quirky names that Google corrects "Did you mean" - epoch

I'm shortly going to start a private beta and invitation launch of my startups first product (a web app). The name I have decided to go with currently results in a "Did you mean" (and two results) results page on Google.<p>Given the tendency for web startups these days to have "quirky" names and domains (although mine is actually a .com) has anybody else experienced this? 
I understand that this is an automatic result of low search volume and should quickly remedy itself. But nonetheless, what are other peoples experiences?<p>Many thanks.
======
imp
I haven't had this myself, but a couple weeks ago there were one or two people
who said that they initially launched with a site that prompted a correction
from Google. After a few weeks or so the prompt went away because their search
term became legitimate. I can't remember the specifics though. It probably
depends on the term and how fickle Google decides to be.

~~~
epoch
Thanks. Shame this got buried!

